# Video Play Back Issues / TouchPad / CM7 Alpha Release



## imutau (Oct 7, 2011)

Sorry if this was mentioned before in another thread but since the Alpha release this board has gotten crazy and impossible to find information on my issue.

Not sure if this is along the lines of the video overlay issues this build has BUT I have tried to run video from a media folder I created on the CM7 side, using the below free players without success:

1. MX Video Player (including ARM 7 and ARM 6 versions....It was worth a shot!!) 
2. MoboPlayer
3. Meridian
4. Rock Player Lite

It usually hangs at a black screen (trying to open the video) or freezes at the video selection menu and I get for example with MoboPlayer a "Activity MoboPlayer (in application MoboPlayer) is not responding. Force Close / Wait / Report" type message. Some players allow for soft or hardware optimization and I have tried both without success.

I may try lower rez video to see if it is because I am running mostly HD content. But I doubt it will change things as I know it isn't a hardware issue meaning I know the Touchpad has the resources to display the content because on the WebOS side I can run the content just fine using KalemSoft Media Player which I would have stuck with except this CM7 Alpha is the BOMB!! And Kalem doesn't support .MKV soft subs.

I know I am not alone in this as in the "TouchPad Cyanogen Master Thread" I saw another report (I think page 57?) by a davidevan84 with I believe the same issue.

Just wondering if:

1. There is information on this, and a possible fix (fingers crossed)
2. There are any others experiencing this
3. And or if this is being looked at or reported as I don't want to submit this on the issues page in Google Code if someone else has already done so.

Thanks,


----------



## chart8006 (Oct 14, 2011)

I can't get video on YouTube. Sound is ok. Have tried reloading from zip file and download from market.

QUOTE=imutau;171244]Sorry if this was mentioned before in another thread but since the Alpha release this board has gotten crazy and impossible to find information on my issue.

Not sure if this is along the lines of the video overlay issues this build has BUT I have tried to run video from a media folder I created on the CM7 side, using the below free players without success:

1. MX Video Player (including ARM 7 and ARM 6 versions....It was worth a shot!!) 
2. MoboPlayer
3. Meridian
4. Rock Player Lite

It usually hangs at a black screen (trying to open the video) or freezes at the video selection menu and I get for example with MoboPlayer a "Activity MoboPlayer (in application MoboPlayer) is not responding. Force Close / Wait / Report" type message. Some players allow for soft or hardware optimization and I have tried both without success.

I may try lower rez video to see if it is because I am running mostly HD content. But I doubt it will change things as I know it isn't a hardware issue meaning I know the Touchpad has the resources to display the content because on the WebOS side I can run the content just fine using KalemSoft Media Player which I would have stuck with except this CM7 Alpha is the BOMB!! And Kalem doesn't support .MKV soft subs.

I know I am not alone in this as in the "TouchPad Cyanogen Master Thread" I saw another report (I think page 57?) by a davidevan84 with I believe the same issue.

Just wondering if:

1. There is information on this, and a possible fix (fingers crossed)
2. There are any others experiencing this
3. And or if this is being looked at or reported as I don't want to submit this on the issues page in Google Code if someone else has already done so.

Thanks,[/QUOTE]


----------



## imutau (Oct 7, 2011)

chart8006 said:


> I can't get video on YouTube. Sound is ok. Have tried reloading from zip file and download from market.


Can't say that I have that problem? I just downloaded YouTube from the Android Market and it seems to work fine with video and audio.


----------



## dattack (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't go into youtube much but it only works in landscape mode for me.


----------



## imutau (Oct 7, 2011)

Just an update. I had some older videos from when I was running it on the WebOS side and I got one of them to load using MX Player. I booted into WebOS then back int CM7 and video started working. But it might not have been the reboot and still a resolution thing. Some of the higher HD content doesn't work. I'll probably do some tests with some video I have and see what resolutions are supported. I do know: I could not get the below resolution to work:

Does Not Run:

1280x720 h264 AAC (.mkv)
1280x720 AVC (.mp4)
848x480 AVC (.mkv)
960x540 H264 AAC (.mp4)

Can Run:

624x352 XivD (.avi) (After booting to WebOS and back)


----------



## imutau (Oct 7, 2011)

dattack said:


> I don't go into youtube much but it only works in landscape mode for me.


Same for me. I do portrait and the video is covered by the tabbed info (Info / Related Videos / Comments). It's weird.


----------



## imutau (Oct 7, 2011)

Deleted


----------

